# 4x4x4 : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) B b D2 r' b2 l' f R' u' r f' u2 l' b2 L2 D2 d' f2 u' U' B u' R2 d2 u' f' B' r2 D F r D U b l2 u b D' r' l2
2) L u r2 u2 r' B' b L' B' U' l2 F r F f' U r' U2 d' r2 l2 u d' B' l2 D d' B' l2 R2 d2 l2 b2 d u R2 B2 l2 u2 U'
3) B2 R' U' D2 f l' B' u' b F u l2 b2 L U2 r D2 b F' R' F b L' f l' B l' U' d f' u f2 u f' R2 L2 F2 d r2 D2
4) R' B' R f R L' U' R u2 R2 B2 F2 R' b B2 l2 B f2 L2 b2 D' u B2 d' f' b2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' R' d' u2 F' r B R d2 L'
5) u2 D' F D R2 l2 d D' b L' R' b U' R' f' u2 B' F2 L2 f2 u L' F2 L2 r2 F2 r R f' b L2 F2 L2 f R2 B2 r b r2 u


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:19.09
Times: 1:19.09, (1:33.97), (1:10.03), 1:22.03, 1:15.33

Used my own version of K4 method. Not bad. I want to be sub 1:15 with this method.


----------



## pjk (Mar 8, 2007)

(1:29.71) 1:40.89 (1:47.48) 1:38.87 1:35.55
Avg: 1:38.44

Need to work on this more.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Times: 1:04.21(O) 1:07.58(P); (58.65)(OP); 1:00.81(O); (1:08.67)(OP)
Average: 1:04.20
O: OLL parity
P: PLL parity
Not so good... <_<


----------



## David (Mar 10, 2007)

Average: 2:06.75
Times2:38.19)
(1:49.86) 
2:06.22
2:13.42
2:00.63

Pretty good almost under 2min


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 1.49.75
Times: 1:50:04 (O), 1:40:81 (P), 1:58:41 (OP), (1:36:54), (2:10:06) (OP)

The first two solves were regular and then things got messy! Third solve I forgot 2 edge-pairs. Fourth solve was perfect untill I had a pop, but the time was still very good. Last solve was just bad because I had no focus.


----------

